# Alladin - DOS game - Does not start



## Nariman (Aug 9, 2004)

Earlier in WIn98 the game was working fine. Since changing to WinXP on P4 2.8 HT there is a problem.
Initially it was "XMX allocation error"
In shortcut - properties - Memory I have set Extended (XMX) memorymto 16384.
On clicking the shortcut I get message '*ALLADIN COPY PROTECTION. FROM YOUR ALLADIN MANUAL PLEASE TYPE THE WORD AT THE FOLLOWING LOCATION : PAGE NUMBER 12, PARAGRAPH 3, WORD NUMBER 1"
On pressing enter the screen turns black and remains so till press ctrl+alt+del. The taskmanager shows 'running'. I have to end task and get out.

This did not happen in WIN98.
Any solution guys.  This is for my grandson who is fond of this game.
Nariman*


----------



## theraven (Aug 9, 2004)

try running the EXE in win 98 compatibilty mode
right click on the exe and click properties
form one of those tabs ... click on run in compatibility mode .. and then try it


----------

